# 5000 Series CPU’s w/ GFX



## chimuelo (Jul 27, 2021)

I see Scan Audio is a year and half behind on tests which is fine as their reviews are worth waiting for.

But I seem to recall a review site that actually ran DAWBench w/ gaming and Cinebench.

Was it Tech Spot or Tech Up, I can’t seem to remember the name but would love to read what 5000 series CPU’s are scoring.

Maybe someone here has run DAWBench and can share their findings and opinions?

Thanks


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 27, 2021)

I see said the blind man….


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jul 27, 2021)

I've checked a ton , drives me nuts but who knows


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 28, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I've checked a ton , drives me nuts but who knows


Only the Shadow Knows.

I can trust R20 single core Cinebench, it’s only a 5700G for 360 bucks.
Damn motherboard was 540 bucks, but Industrial strength, no audio, low latency short trace lined ASRock Rack X570.

I’ll post my results here by mid August after eBay robbers run out and Newegg gets a load. 

ProVantage and Newegg always come through with niche items.


----------



## Alex Sopala (Aug 5, 2021)

AFAIK, nobody has run DAWbench that I can find, but our use case tends to at times parallel with gaming requirements (fast single core speed), while we need more cores. The Zen3 chips have been KILLING Intel's offerings in gaming as of late, and they've got the whole 16 core chip at 4.9Ghz thing, which means unless you need more than 128GB RAM, they're a killer choice.

Meanwhile, I'm over here waiting for Threadripper Zen 3 or if they decide to just skip it until next gen (with DDR5, meaning bigger RAM sizes than 32Gb sticks).


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm just about to assemble a 5600x Ryzen gaming machine for my daughter's birthday this weekend. 

Spec will be a WD Blue SN550 Nvme drive and 16gb 3600 Mhz Ram, RTX 3060 on an Asus 570x TUF motherboard.

If Dawbench is a free download I could give it a spin and report back if anyone here would find it usefiul......

Let me know.....


----------



## Pictus (Aug 5, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> I'm just about to assemble a 5600x Ryzen gaming machine for my daughter's birthday this weekend.
> 
> Spec will be a WD Blue SN550 Nvme drive and 16gb 3600 Mhz Ram, RTX 3060 on an Asus 570x TUF motherboard.
> 
> ...


Why X570 and not the B550 TUF?
The TUF GAMING B550-PLUS does not have the *fragile*/noisy(depends on config/air temp)
chipset fan, it has Thunderbolt header you can add a Thunderbolt card.
I have one and works very well, I can help with the BIOS settings
and/or sent my BIOS config...



*But girls prefer smaller PCs*, maybe a micro ATX
(No Thunderbolt header)


Or go even smaller with Mini ITX
(No Thunderbolt header, but front USB-C)






The best ITX cases reviews **here**


The best RAM for Ryzen is Crucial Ballistix


https://pcpartpicker.com/products/memory/#m=12&h=1&Z=16384002,32768002,65536002&S=3600,5100&sort=price&page=1



The Fuma 2 fits all the mentioned motherboards, but you have to check for case compatibility 


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/YsHRsY/scythe-fuma-2-5117-cfm-cpu-cooler-scfm-2000


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 5, 2021)

Just bought the AMD 5700G so hopefully within a couple weeks I’ll run the polyphony and Kontakt DAWBench thingamajig.

Just hoping there’s no SHARC DSP issues like guys on the UAD forum are having. I use an 18 x DSP audio interface. Very powerful audio/MIDI rack.

Wanted the ASRock Rack B550D4 but it’s not out until years end.
X570 will use 3200 DRAM and PCI-3.0 as the APU cannot take advantage of the higher/unnecessary bandwidth. Perfect CPU for B550.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 6, 2021)

Another good reason to try the 5700G.










SkatterBencher #24: AMD Ryzen 7 5700G Overclocked to 4850 MHz - SkatterBencher


We overclock the AMD Ryzen 7 5700G processor up to 4.85 GHz with the ASUS ROG STRIX B550-I GAMING motherboard and EK water cooling.




skatterbencher.com


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeez, 5700Gs sold out on day one.
Thought I’d do a 2nd build and use a 5600G 6 Core.
Also gone. And several B550 boards are also out of stock.
Sure glad I got mine on day one.

Looks like another win for AMD.


----------



## woodslanding (Sep 12, 2021)

Curious about that 5700g. I was thinking of the 5750x, but that's going to stretch my cooling options, with 70mm clearance.

The NH-L12s says it's compatible, but in low-profile mode, I'd need low profile RAM. Do I really need those ram heatsinks, if I have a big 120mm fan blowing over them?

Don't much care about the onboard graphics, as I bought a cheap fanless card to use with the 5775c (which squeezed a little extra juice out of it!) --but the lower TDP might be a good idea.


----------



## Pictus (Sep 12, 2021)

woodslanding said:


> Curious about that 5700g. I was thinking of the 5750x, but that's going to stretch my cooling options, with 70mm clearance.
> 
> The NH-L12s says it's compatible, but in low-profile mode, I'd need low profile RAM. Do I really need those ram heatsinks, if I have a big 120mm fan blowing over them?
> 
> Don't much care about the onboard graphics, as I bought a cheap fanless card to use with the 5775c (which squeezed a little extra juice out of it!) --but the lower TDP might be a good idea.


I replied there...








Gearspace.com - View Single Post - The "today we build our studio pc" thread


Post 15625346 -Forum for professional and amateur recording engineers to share techniques and advice.



gearspace.com


----------



## woodslanding (Sep 12, 2021)

wow nice, thanks. Lots to go through there!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 13, 2021)

woodslanding said:


> Curious about that 5700g. I was thinking of the 5750x, but that's going to stretch my cooling options, with 70mm clearance.
> 
> The NH-L12s says it's compatible, but in low-profile mode, I'd need low profile RAM. Do I really need those ram heatsinks, if I have a big 120mm fan blowing over them?
> 
> Don't much care about the onboard graphics, as I bought a cheap fanless card to use with the 5775c (which squeezed a little extra juice out of it!) --but the lower TDP might be a good idea.


If you don’t want to use the GFX, I’d stay with the X models.

You’ll see a significant increase in single core strength which is why I bought the AMD. Intel just drug it’s feet too long and these CPUs were priced really cheap.

Did my builds in Cougar open frame chassis to make sure everything was what I wanted, then can transfer both builds to 2 x 1U PCs using the ridiculously priced ASRock Rack motherboards. They’re build quality is far better than consumer and gaming boards, over 500 bucks each now. Usually we’re always 350-425, Times changed.

You’ll see 25-30% increase in IPC/single core strength over our 5775C and i7 4790k’s.

Im disabling so many features in the BIOS thanks to the extra IPC. No need for over clocking, and definitely no need for the power saving features, etc.
Go for all core speed, works great and even lets you hit 4.4GHz with little effort.

You’re going to like the 5000s. Anyone using Intel 4-9000 series CPU will see a significant difference.

I can make some fantastic highly automated layers in Omnisphere w/ Unify or Bidule, Zebra HZ w/ massive filters hangs at 60% instead of 90%. Doesn’t choke like older AMDs either. You can peg a single core at 90+% and no choking. I can’t even make a preset that hit’s more than 90%, and these are the 5000Gs..! The X models run a little stronger I’m told.

Have fun.


----------



## Pictus (Sep 14, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> Im disabling so many features in the BIOS thanks to the extra IPC. No need for over clocking, and definitely no need for the power saving features, etc.
> Go for all core speed, works great and even lets you hit 4.4GHz with little effort.


With *very weak* cooler he will use, will need the Power Saving and the Curve Optimize.
Even with all that the CPU will not achieve higher clocks.
The less worst weak cooler I was able to find is the


What a Ryzen 5800X likes is a BIG and silent cooler like the Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4


----------



## woodslanding (Sep 15, 2021)

Do you think I'd actually end up with higher clock speeds with a G series processor given its lower 65w tdp?

Of course, I'm also thinking for audio loads, each track runs in a thread, and some will run a lot hotter than others, right? So maybe the total heat isn't so high?


----------



## Pictus (Sep 15, 2021)

I do not know, but clock is not everything, the 5800X has double the L3 cache.


----------

